# Tinting your eye lashes with hair color?



## Karren (Nov 25, 2008)

Ok so tonight I colored my hair and then tinted my eye brows too.. Preference by L'oreal... My standard every few months routine.. My wife is in the other room scrap booking.. And I'm standing in front of the mirror and grabbed a q-tip.. Hmmmm. So I took some of the goop off my head and dabbed it on my eye lashes.. Very carefully.. Since this hair color has amonia.. But after a few minutes I had completely covered both the top and the bottom lashes...

And they turned out pretty nice.. A shad or two darker that they are normally!!

Anyone else ever tint their eye lashes?


----------



## Bec688 (Nov 25, 2008)

OMG Karren! You are so so so so lucky your lashes didn't fall out! Hair dye is far too strong to be using on eyebrows and eyelashes. The level of peroxide that you use in regular lash/brow tint is very weak compared to that of the peroxide in hair dye. You have to be so careful. You can buy do it yourself lash tinting kits from the chemist and probably most supermarkerts that will do the trick.


----------



## daer0n (Nov 25, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Bec688* /img/forum/go_quote.gif OMG Karren! You are so so so so lucky your lashes didn't fall out! Hair dye is far too strong to be using on eyebrows and eyelashes. The level of peroxide that you use in regular lash/brow tint is very weak compared to that of the peroxide in hair dye. You have to be so careful. You can buy do it yourself lash tinting kits from the chemist and probably most supermarkerts that will do the trick. That's what i was thinking. yikes!We used to do lash tinting when i was working as a mua, but we never used hairdye! it was a special kind of dye, and it does have to be really low on peroxide so that its gentle enough and it doesn't make your lashes fall out...or split in half! Gotta be careful Karren!


----------



## AngelaGM (Nov 25, 2008)

I am glad that you did not blind yourself! I would love to see a picture though!


----------



## pinksugar (Nov 25, 2008)

lol phew. Glad to hear you still have all your lashes then!

I knew that tinting uses a different type of dye but I wasn't sure exactly why





I've tinted mine before, but being dark haired, it doesn't look as dramatic as it does on my sister, who is blonde.


----------



## Karren (Nov 25, 2008)

Originally Posted by *AngelaGM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I am glad that you did not blind yourself! I would love to see a picture though! they turned out nice... and nothing fell out!! lol don't mind I haven't plucked in a few days.... they are usually a very light brown...


----------



## JustDeana (Nov 25, 2008)

OMG! I always thought you could go blind if you got dye in your eyes, but maybe that's with the lighter colors! So glad it worked for you


----------



## Adrienne (Nov 25, 2008)

I'd glad it worked for you



I'm scared of dying anything lol


----------



## Karren (Nov 25, 2008)

Obviously guys don't read directions!! And engineers make up their own anyway! Lol


----------



## fawp (Nov 25, 2008)

I colored my hair this weekend and as I was washing out the dye some of it got into my eye and burning like a motha! I'm super finicky about anything near my eyes and I haven't been having good luck lately. An allergic reaction to mascara, a stye on my inner lid, and now this...if I didn't work in cosmetics, I'd probably take a break on the eye makeup for a while.

Glad it worked out for you, though; they do look nice.


----------



## kaylin_marie (Nov 25, 2008)

I'm glad it turned out okay, just don't do it again!! Bad Karren!! LOL


----------



## Karren (Nov 25, 2008)

The fumes did sting a little... I've stood next to too many nitro-methane top fuel dragsters when they were tuning them up before a race.. You want to talk about bringing tears to your eyes!! I'm surprised I have any eye lashes period!! Lol


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Nov 25, 2008)

uhh not a good idea.

peroxide will pretty much solidify your eyeball if you had gotten it in there, so please please please do not try it again


----------



## Anthea (Nov 25, 2008)

Pleased it worked out well for you and pleased you were not affected in any way.





I am clueless as far as those things go as well. Mind you I have never dyed my hair so its something that has never concerned me.


----------



## tinktink22 (Nov 25, 2008)

KARREN!!!! OMG Im glad you didnt hurt yourself!


----------



## lipstickgrrll (Nov 26, 2008)

OH my god.. don't EVER do that again.You will go blind if it gets in your eyes. It can burn a hole into the eye itself.. (hair color opens up the cuticle of the hair shaft so that hair color deposits. which then turns the hair a different color. ).. What do you think it will do to your eyes? it will burn a hole to either blindness or 'black spots' where you cant' see in certain areas of your sight.


----------

